# 2 Month Old Puppy Aggression



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I'm so sorry you are experiencing this. Others will chip in soon, my advice is to work with a pet behaviourist and stop pinning him down for now.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

This makes me sad. 8 week old puppy- flew on a plane, loud loud noises, pressure in ears.. and then another dog never known and a lot of people also new to puppy. I am not sure you are calling growls, mouthing as they are- I'm sure you believe it to be that, but doubt pup is aggressive. I second stop the pinning down, that's such old school and not one of the old school that has evidence it works. This is an INFANT. And find a behaviorist and an obedience teacher.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I thought this article someone posted last week was good for perspective









Kidnapped From Planet Dog - Whole Dog Journal


Sometimes new owners tell me getting a puppy was supposed to be fun, but all I feel is stress. Here's what new owners need to remember.




www.whole-dog-journal.com





That poor puppy is just trying to cope with a lot of change. I would not alpha roll him as that probably adds to his feeling of terror and need to protect himself. I agree with Prism, find a behaviorist to help before it gets worse.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

pippagus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> First time posting, but would appreciate any and all advice. I’ll try and list out everything clearly, to give good examples. Quick rundown - our household contains myself, my husband, our 1.5 y/o son, a cat, and a 3-year-old golden retriever.
> 
> ...


Is it possible you're able to videotape the behavior for us? 

I was also taught to roll over and pin dogs that growl or bark at me and for the one dog we followed that advice with, he became so much worse and only started to get better after be stopped techniques like that with him.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Please stop letting your child interact with the puppy for the time being. Take a deep breath. Your new puppy is a baby who has been taken from everything he's ever known and dropped into a new place. He's not a fully formed, mature dog and his coping skills are not the best. Have you had him checked by your vet yet? If not he needs an evaluation and I suggest looking for a certified veterinary behaviorist https://www.dacvb.org/search/custom.asp?id=4709 or contacting your local AKC obedience training club for a referral to have him evaluated and observed in your home. A regional Golden Retriever Club would also have knowledge to direct you to a good trainer. 

Again, in the meantime, please stop letting your child interact with the puppy. Use baby gates and crate to keep them separate until the puppy seems to be settling in better. It's not fair to the child or the puppy and you run the risk of creating more problems by not slowing down and letting the puppy get used to his surroundings. I understand that you're disappointed and had a different homecoming in mind, but you have a puppy who is a shyer personality and is clearly uncomfortable and it's your job to stop overwhelming him by introducing him to new people and new things until he's settled into your home. Slow down.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Let's think about this. If I understand your post, the puppy was separated from the litter, put in a box and shipped by air cargo, alone, in the dark, in a horribly noisy environment. I know people who work in airports and it's likely that his crate was not handled gently, all the time. It might have been dropped. It will certainly have been banged around. Make no mistake about it, the flight was not a good experience for this puppy. He may even have been physically hurt (bruised, etc.).

Then you collect him from the airport and subject him to yet another form of transportation, this time without the security of a crate. He is already traumatized. Now, suddenly, he's being held down on someone's lap, can't move around even if he wants to, and is in yet another frightening environment. So he does the only thing he can do: he protests.

Over the next couple of days he's introduced to a couple of additional new environments, another dog, a cat, a baby ... He's picked up (which already has a negative association for him), he keeps doing stuff you don't like, and you keep correcting him, so he does the only thing he can do: he tries to make you stop. And you do - when he snarls, you get up and leave. So the puppy learns that snarling works. And then you start pinning him down, so he snarls even more ...

Whichever way you look at it, this poor pup has had a less than stellar life experience so far. What can you do to help him? First, put the sour cream in the garbage can, don't let the baby near him, and STOP PINNING THE PUPPY DOWN. That is an old training theory that has been debunked so thoroughly in recent years that it's incredible for me to hear that someone - a breeder! - is still recommending it. Find a new reward for the puppy - cooked chicken, bits of cheese, whatever - something he won't associate with his past experiences. And start treating him kindly. Be gentle. Have fun. Play games with him. Teach him a couple of basic commands (sit, down) that he can do to earn treats. Don't let him outside unless he's on a leash, so you don't have to grab him with your hands - remember, thanks to the pinning, he now has a negative view of human hands. Have him wear a leash in the house when you're around, so you can use it to guide him gently, for the same reason. Use the new reward to build a positive attitude towards human hands. Don't pick him up and hold him: that has been a negative experience for him until now. Ask him come to you and reward him when he does - but don't pick him up. Feed him one of his meals with your hands. When you feed his meal in a bowl, leave him alone while he eats - don't fiddle with the bowl or with the food, and don't hover.

And as suggested by others, find a good trainer, someone who works with mostly positive methods and who does not recommend pinning the puppy down.

This will be ok. It's been a rough start but puppies are resilient and they respond to the right kind of treatment. Best of luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

A 2 month old puppy isn't aggressive. That would be like saying your 1.5 year old is aggressive when he throws a tantrum. Please don't ever take advice to "roll" or "pin down" a dog. That is horrible, horrible old school advice that does not help you or the dog. I think Ceegee and Prism said most of what needs to be said.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I'm sorry it's not under better circumstances. I agree with the others re: seeking help from a veterinary behaviorist because you will need someone who can see hands on what is happening. It's helpful to already have videos of interactions so you can show them to the doctor as well. 

I'd also suggest reading Control Unleashed. It's a book that helps owners teach their dogs coping skills and confidence building. I used it for my Bear who was leash reactive and it really helped me understand how best to help train him.  

One of the biggest things I had to separate out with my Bear was determining if he was being AGGRESSIVE or REACTIVE. Reactive can also be called fear aggression in years past (but it's changing terminology cause it's not actual aggression). One of my foster dogs, Luna, was insecure and fearful and reacted to that anxiety by lunging and snapping at people (esp if she was in a crate where she had no avenue of escape). It's that whole flight, fight, freeze, fawn thing. She was fearful and without being able to flee (flight), she opted to fight and it worked because people backed up and gave her space and she was less fearful. So it's a self rewarding behavior. 

I really hope you can see a behaviorist soon and the two of you can hash out a plan to hopefully get things back on track. Good luck! And I hope you update this thread in the future.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I've been thinking of you all day- I feel so sad for this puppy, and sad for you too, you've only done what you've been told to do by the breeder. You probably thought this would go like it went last time but life has changed- you have a dog you didn't have, a child, and I'm just boggled the breeder gave you this advice. There ARE things I might do myself that some might see as old-school, but I would never tell a puppy person to do those things, that person doesn't come from where I am at and I dk that they will be able to interpret the behavior they see the same way I would, nor can I trust they'll even see what I see. 
Don't feel we're trying to make you feel wrong. We aren't- we're just mostly telling you to approach this from a different place and see this puppy as an infant. Puppies are not aggressive. They can become aggressive, even Golden puppies, from their experiences combining with the temperament they were born with for sure- but seeing who he is is an important piece of creating the best possible temperament this puppy can possibly grow into adulthood with... I love CeeGee's thoughts about changing treats, and being gentle with him. Sour cream- what a mess that must make! Go for something solid and really delicious. And seek some help- he's young and things should turn around quickly with the whole family's cooperation. I'm glad you posted.


----------



## mccartrw (Jul 4, 2019)

pippagus said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> First time posting, but would appreciate any and all advice. I’ll try and list out everything clearly, to give good examples. Quick rundown - our household contains myself, my husband, our 1.5 y/o son, a cat, and a 3-year-old golden retriever.
> 
> ...


Hi! 

Sounds like you have plenty of educated advice here but I just wanted to empathize and share my experience. We are on our 4th Golden, who is now about 18mo. Our previous Goldens had also all been males, and were the absolute Loves of my life. I only remember sweetness, love and devotion. When we got George, he was the first pup that I remember having that was incredibly FEISTY. He was hard to play with or love on because he was so "bite-y" and when corrected, it only made him more mad, he was like the Tasmanian Devil! I thought, how can a puppy (an infant, as someone said) be this mad?? I was really starting to grieve for our sweet Goldens of yore and worried that we had purchased a 10+ year problem!. OK, so fast forward a bit and of course the biting stopped and now he is a very chill, classic and sweet Golden. He's more independent than our other ones and not yet as cuddly, but he doesn't have a feisty bone in his body and the only problem now is that his love for people is so immense that he can't contain himself from jumping on them (we're working on it). 

I just wanted to share b/c you are an experienced Golden owner and thought you knew what to expect--as I did! I feel for you and hope you will stay the course because we all know they are an incredible and loving breed. Good Luck!!


----------



## mccartrw (Jul 4, 2019)

One last thing! There is a stuffed animal that has a heartbeat in it and it's made for placating puppies (check amazon). I tried to order one but it was going to take too long so I bought a small "heartbeat" at a baby store that people attach to strollers, etc, and put it inside a zippered pillow in my pups crate. He laid on top of the pillow and it really seemed to help comfort him, I definitely recommend it!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Prism Goldens said:


> ..... I love CeeGee's thoughts about changing treats, and being gentle with him. Sour cream- what a mess that must make! Go for something solid and really delicious...


Such a good suggestion  so funny, I read 'sour cream' and thought - well yuck, who wants sour cream?? Dogs like cream cheese, peanut butter, a little smear of melting ice cream.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I read this post earlier and had to come back to it. I've had a crazy day but couldn't stop thinking about you and this puppy. I now see the @Prism Goldens and @ceegee have responded. I can't add anything that the two of them haven't already. Please take the advice given and know that we all care. We are not blaming you, it is just a bad situation. 

I have three Goldens and my last one came in on a private plane. I'm sure it was nothing like what your puppy went through. I also have two older Goldens at home. When he got off the plane I let him just play with my youngest son (21 years old) and I for a few hours. I let him see my older dog and my older dog smell him through the crate for a few days before even allowing them to meet without a separator. My oldest dog is 10 and very well trained. I asked my oldest son to keep my Grandson (age 6) away for a day or two just because I knew the poor puppy would need some time to adjust. My third Golden was away at the trainers. I gradually introduced him to things. I'm only telling you this to give you a view of how slowly I do things. I have a very busy house full of people coming and going. I made sure that the first few weeks were super calm and that the puppy was my first priority. This is not to say that it HAS to be this way. I'm just giving you a birds eye view of how I did it. I have 3 intact male Goldens. I'm very picky about introductions and behavior because I don't ever want to have a problem. One of them is truly field bred, one of them is a very dominant male conformation/field cross, and my latest puppy is a loveable ball of energy. I have to have control of the situation from the minute they come home. 

One suggestion that I use with my puppies is to freeze a peanut butter filled bone and let the puppy slowly lick the peanut butter out while you gently pet him. I do this with all my little guys from day one. It's our evening TV time ritual. It gives me 30 minutes to watch the news and have them be calm. The type of bones I use look like this, but I get them from the butcher shop and reuse them constantly. Bone

Be patient and remember he's a baby. You will get through this. I have three intact males in one house and have never use dominant techniques, not one time. I'm sorry your breeder gave you that advice.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I think a lot of us have been thinking of the OP all day..


----------



## pippagus (Jan 19, 2021)

Thank you all so much for your help, I will send this post to my husband and have him read it as well. 

Wanted to clarify I few things — I’m not upset with the puppy at all. This is just brand new behavior we haven’t seen yet and want it correct ASAP (in the best way possible!). Our 1.5 y/o does not have free reign to the puppy and we’ve been striving to make their interactions positive, while teaching both the toddler and the puppy how to react to each other. We stopped the pinning technique almost right away, so please don’t think we are still utilizing that.

Today ha been a much better day, although not without growls. However, when we notice it about to happen, or when the growl happens, we have gotten up and walked away from him. We will continue that moving forward and will be consulting a trainer in the morning for a consultation and a game plan.

We have pinpointed two areas that make him “aggressive”. 1. The playful aggressive. He wants the shirt, pants, etc in our body and doesn’t want to let go. That is easier to work with, as we try to distract or if we can, just get up and walk away. 2. When he is laying somewhere and doesn’t want to be moved. I appreciate the feedback above where it seems like he has a negative view of that, so we will cease carrying him for now.

We have upped our treat game and are giving him treats and lots of praise when he’s being good.

To add some good news to the thread — he plays SO well with our 3 y/o golden and I can already tell she’s teaching him a lot!


----------



## pippagus (Jan 19, 2021)

We spoke with a trainer on Monday and got a few things to try. The trainer doesn’t believe this is fear aggression, but that he was the alpha puppy (breeder confirmed) and he’s trying to rule the roost. Our homework is to give him lots of “hugs” and to hold him to our chest (his head and stomach facing out) throughout the day. We also have to do it when he growls, until he completely relaxes. She said it will be hard at first and it will seem like it’s not working, but to keep doing it. We went 1.5 days w/o a growl and then had a big snarl earlier so I did it until he relaxed (he did fairly quickly), so will just continue on!


----------

